# George R. R. Martin



## Pawn (Jan 29, 2005)

I know there are some fans around here somewhere. Besides Hobb, the best fantasy author since Tolkien. Such fantastic characters. Come, admit your fantasy inclinations...


----------



## crzywriter (Jan 29, 2005)

hey pawn
i love Martin;s work
not afraid to admit it, either
can't wait for book number 4


----------



## Pawn (Jan 29, 2005)

Me neither! Waiting for the next book is always torture..


----------



## crzywriter (Jan 29, 2005)

well, his website says that he's 'on the home stretch' hopefully that means the book will come out sometime this year
 :lol:


----------



## Pawn (Jan 29, 2005)

But I need it NOW!

 :cry:


----------



## crzywriter (Jan 30, 2005)

*sigh* i know, i know. i'm looking at the other three right now. they're sitting on the bookshelf on the other side of the room. i got them like the day they came out so i've been waiting a long long time for this one. damn martin for taking so long!


~Crzy


----------



## Hodge (Jan 31, 2005)

I've been waiting since 2002 for his fourth book. And Amazon keeps telling me it's coming out within months and then changing the date to something much later... Argh.

I read _A Game of Thrones_ by chance, as one of my grandma's customers at her book store left it there and said she could have it, so she gave it to me and I was instantly drawn in... The only qualm I have is that he's killed off all of my favorite characters save Jon Snow and Tyrion, whom I'm sure he'll end up killing at some point in time.


----------



## Pawn (Jan 31, 2005)

I have to respect Martin's balls. Eddard dying was _so_ unexpected, having come from reading authors who wouldn't kill a main character to save their own life. Martin keeps us on our toes. This said, I feel the books are in danger of becoming too decentralised now that the Starks are basically dead or scattered.

Remember the Epilogue? Uho, Catelyn's back!


----------



## Bhauger (Feb 10, 2005)

The 6th book is currently "A Time for Wolves," I assume the Starks are going to make a come back.


----------



## Jiieden (Feb 25, 2005)

Ae cannae wait!

I agree, he is the absolute best living fantasic epic writer.

Best fantasy writer is China Mieville though.  But honestly, his plots and twists and turns don't come close to Martin's.

Though I dont appreciate his habit of killing off main characters.  Waah.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Feb 27, 2005)

Jiieden said:
			
		

> Best fantasy writer is China Mieville though.  But honestly, his plots and twists and turns don't come close to Martin's.



I have to disagree. I'm reading The Scar which I've found disappointing and predictable.

Martin is a giant. But when is he going to finish A Feast for Crows? It's already 12 months overdue.


----------



## Bhauger (Feb 27, 2005)

Pawn said:
			
		

> I have to respect Martin's balls. Eddard dying was _so_ unexpected, having come from reading authors who wouldn't kill a main character to save their own life. Martin keeps us on our toes. This said, I feel the books are in danger of becoming too decentralised now that the Starks are basically dead or scattered.
> 
> Remember the Epilogue? Uho, Catelyn's back!



I disagree, Eddard had it coming. He was way too naive and honorable to be around a court full of plotting bastards.

Edit:


			
				Talia_Brie said:
			
		

> Jiieden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard a rumor that GRRM said at Boskone that "it was due this summer" I don't know about that, but it seems somewhat likely.


----------



## Jiieden (Mar 12, 2005)

Well, I think China writes alot better.

But for plot, as I've said, I agree - in comparison, he is predictable.

But compared to any *other* writer of the genre; well, I digress.

GRRM is da king.


----------



## Danae (Mar 31, 2005)

I started reading _A Game of Thrones_ a few months back, and couldn't keep the characters straight, so I just gave up.

Maybe I should start again and make myself a character's list.  It's worse than Beowulf.


----------



## Hodge (Mar 31, 2005)

It can be a bit hard at first because you have the Starks and the Lannisters, each tying into the main storyline and having little subplots of their own, and then you have Dany and her brother and their more isolated storyline... It's a lot to digest at once, but I say keep at it. Once you know who the characters are (and they do become very distinct), it's an incredible story full of intrigue and mystery.


----------



## Kane (Mar 31, 2005)

SPOILERS AHEAD ---  READ AT YOUR OWN RISK













I didn't find the characters difficult to get straight at all.  I was crushed when Eddard died, he was the man.  I got the impression he was gonna go, but it twisted so many times I thought he would make it through.  I wasn't expecting Robb to die, he was the hope for the North.  I don't dislike Bran, but he really has no shot against his able bodied enemies.  Hell, he doesn't even know what's going on at this point.  Jon has been my favorite character since the beginning, but he isn't really a "Stark" and at the moment his destiny seems to be to live out his life on the Wall.

Arya has been twisting and turning so many times I don't know what will happen with her but I despise her sister.  She is so weak and stupid.  She got her father killed because of her naivity and selfishness and doesn't deserve to live.  Catelyn is strong, but I never liked the way she treated Jon.  She's made some pretty stupid mistakes of her own and most of the bad things that happend can be tied to her actions.  If book 6th is the time for wolves I will be interested to see how things turn out.  Quite Frankly though, there aren't many Starks left who I care enough about to root for them.

At the end of book 3(and for sometime before) I found myself rooting for Dany.  I am looking forward to the maturation of her Dragon's and to see what part she will play upon entering the main fray.  She's a hottie, I've liked her character from the beginning and as time goes on, I like her even more.  She's my kind of pre-conquerer!  One thing I will say is that after reading 3 books, only to find out that we aren't even halfway through the story kind of bugs me.  I really don't want to wait 15 years for a resolution to this saga.  As much as I do like the story, I found myself losing interest after so many twists and cliffhangers in the plot.  I will never write something that takes so long to write, or if I do, I will keep it to myself until its done.


----------



## Hodge (Apr 1, 2005)

Jon is the man... I also like Tyrion, especially now that he's defected from the Lannisters. Methinks Tyrion is going to help the Starks now... 

Talk about a good series, though. I was fourteen when I first picked up _A Game of Thrones_, and from the very beginning it drew me in.


----------



## Kane (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, I've liked Tyrion throughout.  He's a good guy in a bad family.  I think he's a tad bit unpredictable but we shall see what he does next.


----------



## theCloudsTears (Apr 1, 2005)

I've only read " A Game of Thrones" and i liked it but i've had a tough time getting through the second one but it was very nicely written.


----------



## Hodge (Apr 1, 2005)

The second one is the worst of the three in my opinion...


----------



## Bhauger (Apr 1, 2005)

I loved the second one, Tyrion was kickin' ass.


----------

